# *Fen Restaurant-Harrow Inn* Bulphan, Thurrock, Essex



## david-320 (Oct 30, 2010)

This is the Restaurant next to the Harrow Inn. This is the building which was torched in 2009. I took these pictures too in 2008. It was totally burnt. I wouldn't go in here again as it is really unsafe, & now it is totally falling apart. If you do visit I strongly suggest that you do not go into this building!




































Still flushed

























Overlooking the Harrow Inn





View off the badly built Garage. That is too totally unsafe as the walls are cracking & the roof has Partially collapsed!





Floor was starting to give way under the weight of the Safe






The Ceiling has collapsed. Now there is no upper level. Completely collapsed. Few Timbers here & there but nothing else survived.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 30, 2010)

A picture says a thousand words,and a thousand words can paint a single picture,but one single fire will steal them both.


----------



## Lady Grey (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like my kind of pub. Two very interesting sets of photos.


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 30, 2010)

Lets hope the chav gets his legs broken going back in


----------



## david-320 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sadly the 2 buildings are in a right state off damaged. I agree. Hope they do get injured. It really annoys me & upsets me. People with nothing better to do than to go round smashing things up that do not belong to them !


----------



## rectory-rat (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, I was hoping to go there soon.......How sad......Why do they do it?? 

-RR


----------



## amarisfionn (Jan 8, 2011)

Looked like a nice little explore .. yet another one sadly ruined by fire. I really don't see the fascination with setting fire to buildings .. 
Thanks for sharing the photos and info .. shame we can't go and have a nose around though!!


----------

